

How an Internet ‘Sextortionist’ Ruined the Lives of Teen Girls - peeplaja
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/09/sextortionist/

======
talbina
Why is there a plea bargain if he admitted to the crimes? Or maybe not all of
them?

~~~
jrockway
That's your end of the plea bargain. In order to get the reduced sentence, you
have to confess to your crimes in court.

